
Current state of .NET – through not-so-rose-colored glasses - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/current-state-of-net-through-not-so-rose-colored-glasses/
======
draw_down
I thought this was a really good and reasonable collection of thoughts. I was
a .NET dev in a past life and left before many of the changes mentioned here.
But it does seem that open source .NET has not quite taken off, and devs see
some things differently than they used to (like text editors vs IDEs and
functional programming vs OOP).

------
cheesekunn
I couldn't agree more with your sentiments. Since the release of dotnet core
I've also playing around with golang and nodejs. I'm not leaving the ecosystem
but I'm certainly hedging my bets - not because dotnet core will fail - but
because I want to use the right tool for the right job.

